# New gun laws in California



## Speedbump (Aug 20, 2016)

NRA members and gun owners in California might want to check out this post from my Forum today:
http://pumpsandtanks.com/forum/showt...ts-Fight-in-CA
Looks like Gov Brown doesn't like guns too much.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm getting a 404 error to the link.


----------



## Speedbump (Aug 20, 2016)

Thanks oldog... me too.  Let's try this one:  
http://pumpsandtanks.com/forum/showthread.php/7507-Our-Latest-Gun-Rights-Fight-in-CA

It now works for me.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 20, 2016)

Much better.


----------



## frodo (Aug 20, 2016)

i am behind you guys with moral support 188%

i will volunteer to store your guns, ammo,  and magazines for free

aint i a hell of a guy


----------



## Chris (Aug 20, 2016)

I signed all of them at my local gun store.

This place is ridiculous.


----------



## Chris (Jan 1, 2017)

............ 

View attachment 1483327960866.jpg


----------



## frodo (Jan 2, 2017)

Chris said:


> ............



all the outlawed magazines can be sent to me for safe and proper disposal


----------



## Speedbump (Jan 2, 2017)

I will be handling frodo's overflow!  PM me for the address.  Depending on what your are disposing of, I may in some cases pay your shipping charges.  Now...  That's a deal!


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't know a single person here in California that is going to follow these new laws. I'm glad I am moving out of this state. AR 15 are now illegal to buy, sell or aquire. You can keep your existing ones but you have one year to register them as an assault rifle.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Jan 2, 2017)

California has some beautiful people and some beautiful places but the best view in that state is seeing the "Welcome to California"  sign growing smaller in your rear view mirror on the way out.

Phil


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2017)

Mastercarpenty said:


> California has some beautiful people and some beautiful places but the best view in that state is seeing the "Welcome to California"  sign growing smaller in your rear view mirror on the way out.
> 
> Phil



I agree completely. There will be a lot of stuff I miss about this place but I can always come visit it.


----------



## Mastercarpenty (Jan 3, 2017)

I've been trying for decades to get my brother out of there (he's in Sacto) but he's staying put. When I was last out there in 91 we had to drive an hour north to a private range just to have some fun plinking with tamer toys. Even back then the convoluted laws made it questionable whether we were legal with empty guns out of view in the back of a covered and locked pick-up with ammo separately locked up in another box back there but we chanced it anyway. 

Here in SC you can have pretty much whatever you want and in this county you can shoot on your own property (or anyone else's you have permission for) as long as you're at least 300' away from any residence and aren't shooting toward where someone else might get hurt. When I lived up in the hills here I had a 75 yard range with a benchrest set up in my backyard  I also had a membership at the local indoor pistol range. Being a handloader I averaged 2K+ rounds a month back then which was all my time and budget allowed. Kind of dropped out of the picture now but I still manage to let loose enough to know I can still hit whatever I need to. CWP's are easy enough to get but you can have something handy legally without that, just not on your person. You're pretty free here and we like to keep things that way. I wouldn't live where it was much different.

I'll never understand why some people think that over-regulating honest law-abiding citizens will reduce the crime rate. Something's wrong with their thinking I guess.

Phil


----------

